# Etes-vous connu ?



## kitetrip (17 Juin 2004)

Voila, je ne sais pas si y'a déjà eu un topic identique de créer (sur la recherche, je trouve rien). Bref, une ptite expérience qui permet de savoir si vous etes "connu".

1. Lancer Google.
2. Tapez votre pseudo.
4. Lancez la recherche sur le web
3. Donnez le nombre de résultats

Moi j'ai *981 *résultats

Qui dit mieux  ?


----------



## woulf (17 Juin 2004)

Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 5,320 pour woulf. (0.17 secondes)*


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juin 2004)

Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 1,990 pour foguenne. (0.17 secondes)*

Mais c'est mon site en premier.


----------



## kitetrip (17 Juin 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 5,320 pour woulf. (0.17 secondes)*


arf :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 1,990 pour foguenne. (0.17 secondes)*
> 
> Mais c'est mon site en premier.


  (il y a des jaloux dans ma famille.  )


----------



## tomtom (17 Juin 2004)

1,750,000 , merci tomtom navigator


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 133,000 pour lemmy. (0.48 secondes)


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 133,000 pour lemmy. (0.48 secondes)



1060 pour moi... (0.11 secondes)... :hein:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2004)

Résultats *1* - *10* sur un total d'environ *167,000* pour *the big lebowski*. (*0.14* secondes


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (17 Juin 2004)

13100 pour moi, mais c'est mon homonyme qui prend tout


----------



## woulf (17 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Résultats *1* - *10* sur un total d'environ *167,000* pour *the big lebowski*. (*0.14* secondes



Réessaie avec Rav4


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Bof, c'est le serpent qui se mort la queue, ça nous ramène sur des pages macgé ou, pour moi qui ai un homonyme litteraire, vers des analyses sur l'éducation sentimantale de Flaubert... (Frédéric Moreau).


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

y a un linuxien supermoquette

 y a un groupe de rock supermoquette

 adieu la vie


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juin 2004)

Results 1 - 10 of about 6,260,000 for modern thing. (0.34 seconds)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

*649 000* Doc Evil. 

Mais...

*912* DocEvil. 

Je préfère la méthode de thebig, en séparant les mots.


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2004)

Results 1 - 10 of about 1,850 for macinside. (0.15 seconds)*

bon site en premier  :love: et mon profil macgé juste après  bon on comprique, jusqu'a ou vous êtes connu ? 


en allemagne,  en corée du sud , en espagne ....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 11,100,000 pour ross. (0.17 secondes)*pour Ross.


----------



## kitetrip (17 Juin 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Results 1 - 10 of about 6,260,000 for modern thing. (0.34 seconds)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 3,640 pour vieux raleur. (0.22 secondes)  :mouais:


----------



## r e m y (17 Juin 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Eh les mecs, j'ai bien l'impression d'être le plus connu.
J'ai fais la même chose avec mon QI.
J'ai tapé 3, et j'obtiens ça :
Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 1,220,000,000 pour 3. (0.22 secondes)*


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2004)

Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 65,400 pour nato kino. (0.30 secondes)

*premier lien* : Forums MacGeneration: Profil de nato kino
Vous n'êtes pas identifié. [Identification · Inscription], Index des forums
· Calendrier · L'avis des forums Recherche · Qui est en ligne ? ... 
forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/showprofile. php?Cat=&User=4933&Number=752482&Board=switch... - 9


----------



## piro (17 Juin 2004)

résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 217,000 pour piro. (0.40 secondes)


----------



## Fulvio (17 Juin 2004)

environ 1,290 pour lupus yonderboy.  (1.26 secondes)

Vous pouvez y trouvez l'origine de mon pseudo, mais vous allez en chier 

(Chuis tomber sur ce lein-là qui m'a l'air bien chelou :mouais: )


----------



## rezba (17 Juin 2004)

4650 sur Rezba, 990 sur mon nom et mon prénom, 2210 sur mon nom.

(ben quoi, zavez jamais écrit de livres, vous   )


----------



## clampin (17 Juin 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Voila, je ne sais pas si y'a déjà eu un topic identique de créer (sur la recherche, je trouve rien). Bref, une ptite expérience qui permet de savoir si vous etes "connu".
> 
> 1. Lancer Google.
> 2. Tapez votre pseudo.
> ...


 Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 67,300 pour clampin. (0.19 secondes)*


----------



## quetzalk (17 Juin 2004)

Résultats *1* - *10* sur un total d'environ *246* pour *quetzalk*. (*0.13* secondes) 

je me sens seul sous cette identité...


----------



## kitetrip (17 Juin 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Résultats *1* - *10* sur un total d'environ *246* pour *quetzalk*. (*0.13* secondes)
> 
> je me sens seul sous cette identité...


C'est ça les pros


----------



## molgow (17 Juin 2004)

*Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 1,530 pour molgow. (0.54 secondes)* (3 pages sur google)

Compte tenu que la quasi-totalité des pages trouvées se rapportent bien à moi et que donc mon pseudo se retrouve presque nulle part ailleurs, je suis satisfait


----------



## macmarco (17 Juin 2004)

[size=-1]Results *1* - *10* of about *404* for *macmarco*.  (*0.37* seconds) [/size] Did you mean: *macmacro* 


Forums MacGeneration: Profil de *macmarco*[size=-1] - [ Translate this page ][/size]
[size=-1]Vous n'êtes pas identifié. [Identification · Inscription], Index des forums
 · Calendrier · L'avis des forums Recherche · Qui est en ligne ? *...* 
forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/showprofile. php?Cat=&User=6246&Number=664225&Board=UBB4&a... -  9k -  Cached - Similar pages[/size] 

Forums MacGeneration - et vous en peinture vous aimez quoi ?[size=-1] - [ Translate this page ][/size]
[size=-1]Aujourd'hui, 01h25, #181. *macmarco*. Membre d'élite. Avatar de *macmarco*.
 Date d'inscription: 25/07/02. Localisation: Rennes. *...* Bonne nuit *macmarco*... *...* 
forums.macg.co/vbulletin/ showthread.php?goto=lastpost&t=66579 -  72k -  Cached - Similar pages
[ More results from forums.macg.co ][/size] 
​ ROBERTO CORPORATION[size=-1] - [ Translate this page ][/size]
[size=-1] *...* Hopper détourné par Natokino La salle d'attente. Grosz détourné par *Macmarco*
 Casting de secrétaire!! *...* Fragonnard détourné par *Macmarco* Le verrou. *...* 
homepage.mac.com/raynaldbaty/PhotoAlbum17.html -  37k -  Cached - Similar pages[/size] 

GALERIE IV[size=-1] - [ Translate this page ][/size]
 [size=-1] *...*  ( dixit: Thebig....). inconnu détourné par Macelene Appolontom. J . Bosch détourné
 par *Macmarco* La lithonato. *...* C. Gelée détourné par *Macmarco* Vernissage. *...* 
homepage.mac.com/raynaldbaty/PhotoAlbum24.html -  53k -  Cached - Similar pages
[ More results from homepage.mac.com ][/size]


----------



## Lila (17 Juin 2004)

Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 1,160,000 pour lila. (0.57 secondes)*...... :mouais: 
finalement le top serait de trouver qui est le moins connu, donc qui a le moins de résultats....bon c'est pas tout mais j'ai plus d'un million de site à visiter..


----------



## Lio70 (18 Juin 2004)

La plupart des résultats concernent "lio70" dans les forums de MacGé. Mais il y a aussi un ou deux autres sites qui n'ont rien à voir. Il y est fait mention d'adresses e-mail "lio70@hotmail" et "lio70@videotron.ca".

De grâce! N'envoyez jamais de mail à ces adresses en pensant qu'il s'agit de moi! Je n'ai rien à voir avec ces adresses. Lio70 est un pseudo spécialement créé pour MacGé. Pour me contacter, voir infos via mon profil MacGé...


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2004)

Je vois que tu as retrouvé toutes tes dents, ça fait plaisir.


----------



## squarepusher (18 Juin 2004)

Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 114,000 pour squarepusher


----------



## golf (18 Juin 2004)

Résultats 1 - 20 sur un total d'environ 64,600,000 pour golf. (0.32 secondes)


----------



## Philito (18 Juin 2004)

Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 485 pour philito. (0.18 secondes)

Essayez avec cette orthographe : philo   

Wanagro Forums
... Profil. philito Contributions : 265. Posté : 10-11-2003 05:21 Ouaissss un bar
accueillant..... pas d'image ici.... ... Profil. philito Contributions : 265. ... 
assdf.org/viewtopic.php?topic=34&forum=16 - 37k - Résultat complémentaire - En*cache - Pages*similaires


----------



## Nephou (18 Juin 2004)

Résultats de ma discrétion légendaire 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 187 pour Nephou. (0.08 secondes)

Forums MacGeneration - Psycho-test-bidon : votre profil de posteur ...
... Nephou. Accro à MacG. Date d'inscription: 24/04/01. Localisation: Paris douxième.
Messages: 2315. ... Citation: Posté par Nephou. *mais maintenant c&#8217;est trop tard*. ...
forums.macg.co/ vbulletin/showthread.php?t=57266 - 101k - En cache - Pages similaires

P.S. : j'adore mon extrait de contribution


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

Arf... 8760  J'espérais en avoir un peu moins quand même. Cela dit, ça m'a rappelé quelques forums dans lesquels je suis inscrit et où je ne suis pas allé depuis des lustres. Aussi beaucoup de back cat(alogues) dans le lot. Et pour l'éloignement, je n'ai pas tout fait mais en voilà un russe et un Thaïlandais (bien qu'il s'agisse d'un back catalogue encore une fois). Pour le côté sympa, j'ai deux interprétations très libres de mon pseudo en images aussi : Chat dans l'dos et Chat su'l'dos  

Sympa cette recherche finalement


----------



## Nephou (18 Juin 2004)

au passage : trois images http://images.google.com/images?q=Nephou&hl=fr&lr=&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## kitetrip (18 Juin 2004)

> Wanagro Forums








Tous sur Wanagro lol


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Juin 2004)

Résultats *1* - *10* sur un total d'environ *302,000* pour *juste en passant*. (*0.40* secondes)

& en "images"

Résultats *1* - *20* sur un total d'environ *67* pour *juste en passant*. (*0.07* secondes)

:mouais:


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

moi j'en ai 54 et c tout du forum MacG


----------



## ficelle (18 Juin 2004)

ur un total d'environ 92,700 pour ficelle. (0.37 secondes)

merci au string ficelle


----------



## golf (18 Juin 2004)

Résultats 1 - 20 sur un total d'environ 64,600,000 pour golf. (0.32 secondes) 

et en images : *Résultats 1 - 20 sur un total d'environ 1,020,000 pour golf. (0.06 secondes)*


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juin 2004)

37 300 000 pour dark - 693 000 images
64 600 pour dark templar (profil MacG en 20ème en gros) - 361 images
606 pour darkounet  - 2 images


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juin 2004)

Résultats 1 - 6 sur un total d'environ 75 pour Jean-iMarc. (0.64 secondes)


J'ai gagné ?


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juin 2004)

Juste pour vous rappeler ce sujet


----------



## jeromemac (18 Juin 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Voila, je ne sais pas si y'a déjà eu un topic identique de créer (sur la recherche, je trouve rien). Bref, une ptite expérience qui permet de savoir si vous etes "connu".
> 
> 1. Lancer Google.
> 2. Tapez votre pseudo.
> ...



moi 311      que du macgé pratiquement


----------



## kitetrip (18 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour vous rappeler ce sujet


GoogleFight : très bon, je connaissais pas !


----------



## Lio70 (18 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu as retrouvé toutes tes dents, ça fait plaisir.


A cauve de toi v'ai dû m'afeter une prothève, mais là ve l'ai enlevée finq minutes pour faire peur aux p'tits v'enfants! Niark niark niark!


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Juin 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> GoogleFight : très bon, je connaissais pas !


Essayez donc avec MacOX versus Windows XP...


----------



## Yama (18 Juin 2004)

Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 626,000 pour Yama. (0.11 secondes)*


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Essayez donc avec MacOX versus Windows XP...


 Très nette victoire d'OS X


----------



## Yama (18 Juin 2004)

et évidemment  le mot qui a mon avis fait le meillieur score :

Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 220,000,000 pour sex. (0.09 secondes)


----------



## kitetrip (18 Juin 2004)

Pas sûr


----------



## fwedo (18 Juin 2004)

Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 430 pour fwedo. (0.34 secondes) 

on est peu...on est peu.....


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2004)

[size=-1]Résultats *1* - *10* sur un total d'environ *160,000* pour *Bassman

*Et sur gogles france, dans les 4 premieres reponses, 2 parlent vraiment de moi  
[/size]


----------



## nicogala (18 Juin 2004)

un total d'environ 1,690 pour nicogala. Que sur moi  
Presqu'uniquement sur MacGé (99%) ...
C'est pour ça que ça m'étonne que Mackie en ait moins que moi par exemple... :mouais: tu as mal cherché...


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juin 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> un total d'environ 1,690 pour nicogala. Que sur moi
> Presqu'uniquement sur MacGé (99%) ...


C'est bizarre, t'as même pas mille messages


----------



## nicogala (18 Juin 2004)

ça t'épate hein  , je comprends pas trop moi-même... je change donc les règles du concours : celui qui a un nom unique et qui a le plus de résultat ds Google tout en ayant le moins de post sur MacGé


----------



## Spyro (18 Juin 2004)

msieur google a dit:
			
		

> Results 1 - 10 of about 454,000 for spyro. (0.25 seconds)



Mais j'ai aucun mérite 

Je vous promets c'est pas moi: 
http://www.rachleff.com/Spyro.jpg


----------



## inconnu(e) (18 Juin 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Voila, je ne sais pas si y'a déjà eu un topic identique de créer (sur la recherche, je trouve rien). Bref, une ptite expérience qui permet de savoir si vous etes "connu".
> 
> 1. Lancer Google.
> 2. Tapez votre pseudo.
> ...



 

*Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 912,000 pour inconnu. (0.11 secondes)** 
+   
*Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 388,000 pour inconnue. (0.13 secondes)* 

Résultat intermédiaire : *1300000* 
Additionné aux résultats d'images, groupes, annuaire et d' l'actualité, je fais exploser les compteurs  



_ Et j' deviens hyper connu(e) pour un(e)  bel(le) inconnu(e) _


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> _ Et j' deviens hyper connu(e) pour un(e)  bel(le) inconnu(e) _



là, ça dépasse nettement les capacités de mon neurone survivant


----------



## macmarco (18 Juin 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> *Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 912,000 pour inconnu. (0.11 secondes)**
> +
> *Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 388,000 pour inconnue. (0.13 secondes)*
> 
> ...


 Ben !...Tu prends le soldat inconnu, personne ne sait qui c'est, pourtant, tout le monde le connait ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 :hein:


----------



## Grug (19 Juin 2004)

moi ça donne :
Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 23,200 pour Grug. (0.09 secondes)*

Essayez avec cette orthographe : Drug


----------



## macmarco (19 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi ça donne :
> Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 23,200 pour Grug. (0.09 secondes)*
> 
> Essayez avec cette orthographe : Drug


----------



## starbus (19 Juin 2004)

*Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 2,040 pour starbus. (0.14 secondes)** 
premiere place pour une compagnie de voyage NL


----------



## aricosec (19 Juin 2004)

?? purée de nous autres  
tout le monde va savoir ou je met les pieds !
il va me falloir prendre un pseudo du pseudo !
quelle galére !
 :mouais:


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2004)

pour la peine je viens de refiler un bon karma à aricosec !


----------



## NightWalker (19 Juin 2004)

87400 pour NightWalker, je ne savais pas que j'étais aussi connu.

En fait, il y a plein de sites sympas qui ne sont pas à moi, notamment Mistress Detective NightWalker


----------



## Balooners (19 Juin 2004)

Hop, moi pour Balooners, j'ai ça :

_Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 943 pour Balooners. (0.24 secondes)_


----------



## nicogala (19 Juin 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Hop, moi pour Balooners, j'ai ça :
> 
> _Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 943 pour Balooners. (0.24 secondes)_


Toi aussi, je comprends pas : on a le même nbre de messages et j'ai presque le double de résultats


----------



## aricosec (19 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pour la peine je viens de refiler un bon karma à aricosec !


.
merci ma biche , :love: ,je vois que ta copine a bien bossé,ce matin tu est particulierement
affable,je sais maintenant quoi lui dire au téléphone  ,elle qui ne sais pas quoi faire
pour moi


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> merci ma biche , :love: ,je vois que ta copine a bien bossé,ce matin tu est particulierement
> affable,je sais maintenant quoi lui dire au téléphone  ,elle qui ne sais pas quoi faire
> pour moi



bin, justement, c'est plus la même depuis longtemps alors je suis content de savoir que tu continues à l'appeler au téléphone !   

elle va bien ?


----------



## Yip (19 Juin 2004)

Moi ça donne : Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 666,000 pour Yip. (0.24 secondes)*


Pas si mal !    :love: 




 c'est presque tous des Chinois !!    :mouais:  :hosto:


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juin 2004)

Presque 7 millions de résultats pour moi


----------



## Haan (19 Juin 2004)

Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 724,000 pour haan. (0.43 secondes)*

Pas trop mal....., j'en espérais pas tant


----------



## squarepusher (19 Juin 2004)

avec un seul a à ton pseudo t'aurais pu en avoir des milliards (de chinois)..


----------



## starbus (20 Juin 2004)

En fait, l'interressant dans cette étude, c'est qui à assez d'imagination pour son pseudo pour avoir le moins de résultat possible.
Bon, je vais me coucher, je comprend même plus ce que j'écris.


----------



## kitetrip (20 Juin 2004)

starbus a dit:
			
		

> En fait, l'interressant dans cette étude, c'est qui à assez d'imagination pour son pseudo pour avoir le moins de résultat possible.


Ca peut être une bonne idée



			
				starbus a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais me coucher, je comprend même plus ce que j'écris.


Celle-ci aussi


----------



## Amokouille (20 Juin 2004)

starbus a dit:
			
		

> En fait, l'interressant dans cette étude, c'est qui à assez d'imagination pour son pseudo pour avoir le moins de résultat possible.


Que d'imagination


----------



## kitetrip (20 Juin 2004)

Amokouille a dit:
			
		

> Que d'imagination


  :affraid:


----------



## FANREM (20 Juin 2004)

*
Results 1 - 20 of about 601 for Fanrem. (0.38 seconds)

Mais sur la recherche uniquement dans les pages francaises, en seconde position, a Roland Garros, ca m'indique les temps bénis ou j'etais le meilleur pronostiqueur du concours avec 7900 points

J'ai un coup de blues, et je vais me faire Hara kiri :rose:


----------



## Amokouille (20 Juin 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:


 Ca impressionne hein ?


----------



## kitetrip (20 Juin 2004)

Un peu ouais !


----------



## FANREM (20 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Presque 7 millions de résultats pour moi


Tu devrais arreter les trucs trop forts, surout le dimanche* :love: 
Results 1 - 20 of about 65,600 for dark templar. (0.17 seconds)


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Juin 2004)

T'y es pas du tout mon pauvre


----------



## Amokouille (20 Juin 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Un peu ouais !


P'tite nature, chuis sûr que tu tiens pas l'alcool comme mackie en plus


----------



## Yip (20 Juin 2004)

Amokouille a dit:
			
		

> Que d'imagination




J'aime beaucoup : Résultats 1 - 2 sur un total d'environ 3 pour amokouille. (0.06 secondes)


quelle précision Google !  :mouais:


----------

